# Lampe-Stoudemire practice altercation



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

> Recent flareup at Suns practice started when Stoudemire and rookie Maciej Lampe went face-to-face and ended with Stoudemire taking an open-handed swipe at Lampe and connecting to the ex-Knick's face. "Amare's crazy," noted one teammate. Lampe, meanwhile, scored points with teammates for not backing down.


 :naughty:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Amare tried to slap Lampe? So much for that killer instinct of his. 

BigAmare, holla...


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, aside from the the fact that the only place this is coming from is the NY media, who cares if he did? Maybe Lampe was playing dirty, or maybe his bacne was getting to Amare.. Amare has been known to have a mean streak and it isn't like he punched him in the face.. he probably just slapped him to let him know he wasn't going to take any crap.

Happens sometimes.. just ask Zach Randolph..


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

This came from NY media? OK, probably was when Amare felt some body contact while practising, waived his hands a little too wide too strong, accidentally slapped it on Lampe's upper shoulder...

When reading the NY posts, I usually scaled down the 'damages' to 5 levels below.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Time to trade Amare... think of what Lampe could be, don't want to hinder his development.  

-Petey


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Since when is NY media attending Suns practices?

Even if it happened. Happens all the time if teams practice with some fire.

Amare slapped Gasol in the face in the last Suns-Grizz game when Gasol held the ball up when he was facing up and Amare went over to him immediately to see if he is right.

And on Sunday during the celebrity game Amare and Lampe were joking around together.
During the game against the Spurs Amare gave Lampe some kind words when he shot an airball.

Oh yeah and Amare's streak is over. Great job of not giving him the ball!Only 19 points and no FGA in the last 16minutes unless you count a buzzer beater from midcourt at the end of the third.

9 total FGA? Amare should get 16 any night.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't think this is a big deal. Ever notice when there are fights on a team, it usually brings guys closer together.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I don't think this is a big deal. Ever notice when there are fights on a team, it usually brings guys closer together.



That or the "lesser" player being traded.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Amare: What did the five fingers say to the face!?!!!?
Lampe: I cant speak english well-....

*SLAP*

Amare: IM RICK JAMES *****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> Amare: What did the five fingers say to the face!?!!!?
> Lampe: I cant speak english well-....
> 
> ...


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> Amare: What did the five fingers say to the face!?!!!?
> Lampe: I cant speak english well-....
> 
> ...


I could see that as being the story. The New York media just told it in a different point of view.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

At least Amare didn't break Lampe's eye socket like my buddy Zach Randolph did to Ruben last year. This doesn't sound like much to me anyway. Stuff happens during team practices and we probably don't hear the half of it. Ruben and Z-Bo are buds now anyway so Amare and Lampe will be alright.


----------

